
Using KubeEdge to realize face recognition with RaspberryPI - fisherxu
https://static.sched.com/hosted_files/kccnceu20/fc/2-facial-recognition-demo.mp4
======
fisherxu
[https://github.com/kubeedge/kubeedge](https://github.com/kubeedge/kubeedge)

